# Robert Hill



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 4, 2007)

Robert Hill, English Puritan (d. 1623) was the editor of William Perkins' exposition of Revelation 1-3. He also wrote _The Pathway to Prayer and Piety_, an English Experience facsimile of which is available at Reformation Heritage Books, among other works.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 3, 2007)

More on Robert Hill:



> Possibly an acquaintance of John Brinsley, Robert Hill was educated at Christ’s College, Cambridge, graduated with B.A. and M.A. degrees in 1584 and 1588 respectively (the same years that Brinsley took degrees). The Pathway to Prayer and Pietie, the work I will refer to, is an enlargement of a previously published work, “Christs Prayer expounded,” which was first published in 1606. By 1615, Hill had revised his initial ideas concerning prayer and godly living and published the new expansion as The Pathway to Prayer. In the Preface added to this edition, Hill writes that the book was composed for his parishioners of ten years and implies that they were exceptionally anxious to read what he had to say about prayer and living a godly, Christian life (8). During his life, Hill edited some of William Perkins’ work, particularly the 1607 edition of “Godly Exposition upon the three first chapters of the Revelation” (DNB Vol. XXVI. 408).
> ...
> Robert Hill writes that devotees should pray in the morning and in the evening,..., “Are we in the morning to begin our worke? [Prayer] is the Key to open the day. Are we at evening to shut our selves in? [Prayer] is the lock to seale up the night”
> 
> Source


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2007)

That is cool Andrew. 

When I saw the thread title I did a double take. Robert Hill is also the name of the first Hill (that is in my wifes family line) in British North America. He was a planter in Va. Anyway we have pretty much decided that we will use that as the christian name for our next son. So very cool to see the link.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 3, 2007)

Kevin said:


> That is cool Andrew.
> 
> When I saw the thread title I did a double take. Robert Hill is also the name of the first Hill (that is in my wifes family line) in British North America. He was a planter in Va. Anyway we have pretty much decided that we will use that as the christian name for our next son. So very cool to see the link.


----------

